
New community for devs to rant about their gripes with code/technology - dfoxinator
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/devrant
======
newgendev
As an enterprise developer I have come to rely on devRant. The insight from
other experienced developers has saved me time and money on three projects I
am currently working on. As an example, posts in the past week have helped me
identify two technologies I never would have thought of. Both are already
paying dividends - made me look smart. Just as important devRant enabled me to
avoid a technology with waning vendor support that would have been a 'black
hole' \- developers know what I mean. I then read posts about a trending
alternative the looks promising. The conversations the past few weeks have
really amped up.

------
Deskwarrior
Nice

